# Where have you skied?



## Zand (Nov 11, 2004)

VT
Killington
Okemo
Sugarbush

NH
Sunapee

MA
Wachusett
Jiminy Peak
Berkshire East
Ski Ward
Pine Ridge

Hope to add Mad River Glen, Smuggler's Notch, Stowe, Waterville, and Loon to the list this winter.


----------



## Greg (Nov 11, 2004)

*CT:* Mohawk, Powder Ridge, Southington, Sundown
*ME:* Sugarloaf
*MA:* Berkshire East, Brodie, Butternut, Catamount, Jiminy Peak
*NH:* Bretton Woods, Loon, Waterville Valley
*NY:* (Catamount), Hunter
*VT:* Ascutney, Haystack, Killington, Mount Snow, Okemo

I'll definitley be adding Cannon and Sunapee to the NH list and I hope to add Magic, MRG and Sugarbush to the VT list. Here's a related topic:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=1773


----------



## Vortex (Nov 11, 2004)

I did this elsewhere yesterday (Fun)

Vt.. Sugarbush (both), Mad River glen, Middlebury Snow Bowl, Pico, Killington, HayStack, Okemo, Ascutney, Statton, Bromley, Suicide Six,

NH.. Loon, waterville, Cranmore,Gunstock,Pat's Peak,black,wildcat,Ragged,
Mass. jiminy Peak, Nashoba,  
Maine... Sunday River, SugarLoaf.

Canada Mount St anne.

Hope to Add Attitash and Mount snow this year


----------



## bvibert (Nov 11, 2004)

*VT*
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush
Okemo
Bromley
Killington

*CT*
Ski Sundown
Mohawk
Southington
Powder Ridge

*MA*
Catamount
Mt. Tom (closed)


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2004)

VT: Killington, Mt Snow
NH- Sunapee, Pat's Peak
Rockies: Angel Fire, Eagles Nest, Aspen, Vail (all about 20 years ago, though)

Planning on Sugarloaf for sure, Italy for probably, Poland for maybe, Whistler if I get lucky this year.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 11, 2004)

*NY*
Whiteface, Gore, Big Tupper, Hunter, Catamount, Belleayre, Plattekill, Bobcat, Mount Cathalia (out of business today), Mount Peter, Sterling Forest , Highmount

*VT*
Mad River Glen, Sugarbush, Stowe, Killington, Stratten
Mount Snow

*NJ*
Hidden Valley, Mountain Creek

*PA*
Camelback

*Maine*
Sugarloaf, Saddleback

*CO*
Aspen, Aspen Highlands, Snowmass, Telluride

*WY*
Jackson Hole

*Montana*
Big Sky

*CA*
Squaw Valley, Kirkwood, Heavenly, Alpine Meadows

*Utah*
Alta, Park City, The Canyons

*Canada*
Tremblant, Whistler/Blackcomb


----------



## RISkier (Nov 11, 2004)

VT:  Stowe

NH: Sunapee, Pats, Gunstock, Ragged, Bretton Woods

MA: WaWa

RI:  Mighty Yawgoo Valley

Hoping to add Sugarloaf, Burke (really want to try Burke after all the great things I read about it), Crotched and we're trying to do a Utah trip.

Ctenidae, where in Italy are you hoping/planning to go?  The Alps are truly awe inspiring (haven't skied them -- long story, but have visited Austria).


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 11, 2004)

MA - Wachusett, Ski Ward, Catamount, Berkshire East, Jiminy, Brodie 

NH - Loon, Waterville, Gunstock, Sunapee

VT - Stratton, Stowe, Bolton, Magic, Killington, Pico, Ascutney

ME - Titcomb, Sugarloaf, Lost Valley, Black Mtn., Sunday River

NY - Gore, West, Adirondack Ski, Whiteface

QU - Orford

CO - Copper, Keystone, A-Basin, Breckinridge

UT - SnowBasin, Snowbird, Alta, Park City

Switzerland - Zermatt


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ctenidae, where in Italy are you hoping/planning to go? The Alps are truly awe inspiring (haven't skied them -- long story, but have visited Austria).*

Depends on where my father-in-law gets a house. Flight over's bad enough, springing for lodging makes it financially cumbersome. We'll see- they go every spring. Probably go in to Poland, ski at Zakopane (supossedly similar to Okemo), then train down. Looking forward to even the possibility- seems the Alps are unlike anything to be found in North America.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 11, 2004)

NY:  whiteface, gore, hickory, west, big tupper, willard, maple ridge, windham, holiday valley, kissing bridge

MA:  jiminy peak, brodie

VT:  stowe, smuggs, sugarbush, mrg, bromley, stratton, magic mountain, mt snow

MN:  Lutsen

UT:  Snowbird, alta, solitude

obviously this doesn't include backcountry

after this year you can add:

CA:  Squaw Valley, Alpine Meadows, Mammoth  (trips already booked :beer: )


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 11, 2004)

VT: Jay, Stowe, Burke, MRG, Sugarbush, Killington, Ascutney, Mt Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Bolton

NH: WV, Loon, Cannon, Mittersil, Dartmouth Skiway, Oak Hill (now closed), Wilcat, Attitash/Bear Peak, Ragged, Tenney, Temple (now closed), Crotched (open again), Gunstock, Sunapee

ME: Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Squaw

MA: Nashoba Valley, Wachusets, Blue Hills

CO: Aspen, Aspen Highlands, Snowmass, Buttermilk, Keystone, A-Basin, Vail

Utah: Alta, Park City

CA: SugarBowl, Donner Ski Ranch

WA: Snoqualmie Summit, Hyak, Ski Acres, Stevens Pass, Crystal

Europe: Corvatch (Switzerland), Corviglia(Switzerland), Garmisch (Germany)

I've probably missed a few of them over the years.

 -dave-


----------



## LordHedgie (Nov 11, 2004)

It's good to see someone else who's hit my old stomping ground...  I learned to ski at Garmisch, and it was many years before I went anywhere else.  Now I live near Baltimore, and spend most of my slope days at Liberty PA.  Some of my friends refuse to ski these foothills after learning on the Alps, but I'd rather ski a hill than stay at home and watch TV!



			
				David Metsky said:
			
		

> VT: Jay, Stowe, Burke, MRG, Sugarbush, Killington, Ascutney, Mt Snow, Stratton, Okemo, Bolton
> 
> NH: WV, Loon, Cannon, Mittersil, Dartmouth Skiway, Oak Hill (now closed), Wilcat, Attitash/Bear Peak, Ragged, Tenney, Temple (now closed), Crotched (open again), Gunstock, Sunapee
> 
> ...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 11, 2004)

here we go:

MA: bradford, wachusett, berkshire east, nashoba valley
ME: sugarloaf, sunday river
VT: magic, haystack, burke, jay peak, killington, sugarbush, MRG, bromley, pico
NH: cannon/mittersil, wildcat, black, attitash, ragged, loon, waterville valley, gunstock

definitely looking to add to this list this season, especially some smaller areas like dartmouth and balsams.  and still need weekend trips to saddleback and smuggs.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Nov 11, 2004)

*Where have you skied*

First time: age 3 1/2 in the Tirol where I was born.  The rest in no particular order.
NY:  Catamount, Cortina Valley (now closed) Hunter, Belleayre, Whiteface, Gore, Windham, Greek Peak
NJ:  Vernon Valley/Great Gore, also as Mountain Creek
MA: Catamount, Butternut, Brodie, Jiminy
VT:  Haystack, Mt. Snow, Bromley, Stratton, (old) Magic, Stratton, Okemo, Pico, Stowe, Jay Peak (Been there twice, couldn't ski at all once due to wind, the second time they only had greens open so we bailed south to Killington!)
PA:  JackFrost-Big Boulder, Camelback, Shawnee, Tanglewood
VA: Wintergreen
NH: Loon
ME: Sunday River
CA/NV:  Heavenly (Went to Reno after three days, got snowed in, couldn't reach Squaw Vally or Kirkwood...had to gamble for three days instead!
CO: Vail, Copper Mountain, Arapaho Basin, Breckenridge
UT: Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton, Park City, The Canyons, Deer Valley, Snowbasin (My favorite!) It's hard to stay away from SLC - I'm going out there on Dec 6th for my first west trip of the season.
Canada:  Tremblant, Owlshead, Mt. Sutton
I have also visited but not skied (on summer trips) 
Brian Head UT, 
Purgatory CO (Now called Durango Mt. Resort because they were offending the Bible thumpers!), 
Taos NM, 
Summit at Snoqualmie WA, 
Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee WY, 
Sun Valley, Lookout Pass ID 
summary:  46 areas skied, an additional 8 visited for "scouting purposes." I may actually have missed some, but age does that to you!
Yes, I have traveled to ALL 50 states (some many times) over the last 30 years.  I am now retired, and plan to ski a hell of a lot more mountains that I haven't gotten the chance to ski in the near future.  My fantasy is to take a road trip and do various "ski mountain loops" for a couple of weeks at a time.


----------



## kfan (Nov 11, 2004)

My list is short (so far):
*NY*
Hunter (adding on Belleayre this season)
*VT*
Killington
Okemo
*NH*
Loon (adding on Cranmore this season)
*NJ*
Mountain Creek


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is where I have been skiing since I started in 1983:




VT:      Mt Snow/Haystack, Killington, Pico, Suicide six, Ascutney, Queeche Lakes, Magic, Stratton, Bromley, Smugglers Notch, Jay Peak, Stowe, Burke,
Sugarbush, Okemo, Mad River Glen.

NH:     Cannon, Wildcat, Mt Sunapee, Gunstock, Loon, Waterville Valley, Attitash.

ME:     Sugarloaf, Saddleback, Sunday River, Big Squaw.

MA:     Jimminy Peak, Brodie, Bosquet, Bershire East, Butternut, Catamount,
Mt Tom, Nashoba Valley, Ski Bradford, Wachuset, Otis Ridge.

CT:       Mowhawk Mtn, Ski Sundown, Powder Ridge, Mt Southington, Woodbury.

RI:        Yagoo Valley.

NY:       Hunter Mtn, Windham, Ski Plattekill, Bobcat, Whiteface, Gore, Belleayre, Big Birch, Sterling Forest, Mt Peter, Holiday Mtn.

NJ:        Mt Creek, Hidden Valley, Campgaw.

PA:        Blue Mtn, Montage, Alpine Mtn, Jack Frost, Shawnee, Elk Mtn, 
Cammelback, Tanglewood.

CO:        Winter Park, Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin, Loveland, Copper Mtn, Steamboat, Ski Cooper, Aspen, Aspen Highlands, Buttermilk,
Snowmass, Vail, Beaver Creek.

UT:        Snowbird, Alta, Brighton.

OR:        Mt Batchelor, Timberline Lodge-May, July, August, September.

Europe:  St Moritz, Zermatt-July, Kitzbuhel, Val Senales-July, Kaprun-July,
Tignes-July, Garmisch/Zugspitze.

Canada: Owls head, Mt Sutton, Orford, Whistler/Blackcomb.


----------



## Mikec13 (Nov 11, 2004)

VT 
Mad River Glen 
Sugarbush 
Okemo 
Bromley 
Killington 
Pico
Stratton
MT Snow
Stowe

CT 
Mohawk 

MA
Butternut

NY
Hunter
Windham

UT
Alta
Snowbird

NH
Waterville
Loon
Attitash
Cannon
Sunapee

CO
Vail

Hope to add Burke, Jay Peak and Smugglers this year


----------



## stomachdoc (Nov 11, 2004)

MA:
Wachusett
Jiminy Peak
Brodie (partially closed now I think)
Butternut

NY:
Gore
Whiteface
Hunter
Bellayre
Mohonk (now closed---NELSAP)
SkiWindham

NJ:
Vernon Valley/Great Gorge

ME:
Sunday River

VT:
Okemo
Killington
Burke
Stowe
Stratton

NH:
Waterville (home mountain)

West:
Steamboat
Aspen
Telluride

Europe:
Innsbruck
Stubaier Glacier

Hope to add this season:

Cannon


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2004)

Seems like nearly everyone who's posted have Killington and Okemo. I'm surprised there haven't been many Bretton Woods or Wildcats.


----------



## Talisman (Nov 12, 2004)

VT: Mt Snow/Haystack, Stratton, Killington, Pico, Ascutney, Magic, Stratton, Bromley, Smugglers Notch, Jay Peak, Stowe, Burke, 
Sugarbush, Okemo, Mad River Glen 

NH: Cannon/Mittersill (does that count?), Wildcat, Tenney, Ragged Mtn, Bretton Woods, Sunapee, Loon, Waterville Valley, Attitash, King Ridge

ME: Sugarloaf, Sunday River, Peasant Mtn (aka Shawnee Peak) 

MA: Mt Tom

NY: Whiteface

CA: Mammoth, June Mtn, Sugar Bowl, Sierra at Tahoe, Squaw, Northstar, Alpine Meadows

UT: Canyons, Park City, Deer Valet, Solitude, Snowbird, Alta, Brighton 

Canada: Owl's Head, Mt Sutton, Orford, Sunshine, Lake Louise, Whistler/Blackcomb.


----------



## skiergirl (Nov 12, 2004)

VT-Stowe, Mad River Glen, Burke, Bolton, Cochrans, Jay Peak, Sugarbush, Smuggs I think I've skied some in Vermachusetts but I can't remember which ones.
NH-Loon, Sunapee & Cannon
NY Whiteface & Gore


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 12, 2004)

Talisman said:
			
		

> NH: Cannon/Mittersill (does that count?)


Only if you skied it back when Mittersill was open. :wink: 

 -dave-


----------



## jimme (Nov 12, 2004)

This was copied from an response to a similar discussion on another board and is in no particular order. Numbers indicate anumber of days skied. I did add in states for those not obvious.

Darrows Ski Tow, NY (NELSAP) (15+?)
Adirondack Ski Center (30+)
Gore Mountain (30+)
Snow Valley (NELSAP) 1
Hickory Hill 1
Okemo 3
West Mtn 6+
Killington  7
Stratton 5
Mt. Snow 1
Mad River Glen 1
Magic 2
Bromley 2
Pico Peak 1
Alta 4
Snowbird 2
Willard  1
Hunter 1
Plattekill 2
Maple Valley, NY 1
Whiteface 4
Jiminy Peak (46)
Brodie (NELSAP) 11
Butternut 1
Belleayre 3
Skidmore Ski Slope, NY (NELSAP) 3+
Mount Snow 1

Jimme


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 12, 2004)

I know I will Miss some but here goes

NH:
Pinnicle
Fitzwilliam
Pats Peak
Sunapee
King Ridge
Whaleback
Storrs Hill
Dartmouth Skiway
Gunstock
Alpine Ridge
Belknap Mtn
Guilford Outing Club
Ragged
Tenney
The Highlands
Cannon
Loon
Wildcat
Cranmore
Attitash
Attitash/bearpeak
Temple
Crotched
Tuckermans
Oak Hill
Blackwater
Beach Hill (only when closed)


VT:
Living Memorial Park
Hogback
Maple Valley
Haystack
Mount Snow
Carinthia
Stratton
Snow Valley
Bromley
killington
Pico
Pinnicle
Okemo
Ascutney
Cochran's
Stowe
Sugarbush
Glen Ellen
Mad River Glen
Jay Peak
Burke
Smugglers Notch
Suicide Six
Middlebury snow bowl
Dutch Hill (only when closed)

MA:
Berkshire East
Jiminy

NY:
Snow Ridge
Whiteface
Gore
Hunter
Windham

Maine:
Sunday river
Sugarloaf
Big Rock


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2004)

Here goes:  

*Vermont:*

Burke (Passholder)     
Lyndon Outing Club  (Pass Holder)    
Jay Peak (Pass Holder)
Bolton Valley
Mad River
Sugarbush (Pass Holder)    
Middlebury Snowbowl (my alma mater) (Pass Holder)    
Pico (Pass Holder)
Killington (Pass Holder)

*New Hampshire:*

Bretton Woods
Cranmore
Cannon
Pat's Peak (Pass Holder)    
Tenney (ick, never going again)
Sunapee

*Mass-aw-chusetts (as GW says):*
The World Famous Blue Hills

*Maine:*
Sunday River (Pass Holder)    

*Scotland (yes Scotland and I did not wear a kilt):*

Hillend Recreation Centre (DRY skiing!!!)   :beer: 

*Switzerland:*
Zermatt (glacier skiing in May...similar to the glacier on Mt. Dozer  :wink: )


----------



## GadgetRick (Nov 12, 2004)

*Mine...*

NY
Belleayre
Hunter
Wyndham
Sterling Forest
Whiteface

PA
Jack Frost
Camelback

CO
Loveland
A-Basin

BC
Whistler-Blackcomb


----------



## JimG. (Nov 12, 2004)

NY: Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Fahnestock (closed), Sterling Forest, Labrador, Thunder Ridge (used to be Big Birch), Plattekill.
VT: Killington, Pico, Stowe, Jay, Sugarbush, MRG, Bromley, Mt. Snow, Stratton.
NH: Dartmouth Skiway (my alma mater), Presidentials.
Mass: Jiminy Peak, Catamount, Brodie, Butternut.
NJ: Vernon Valley (now Mountain Creek).
PA: Elk.
CO: A-Basin, Copper, Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone, Aspen
Utah: Alta, Snowbird, Park City, Deer Valley.
Wyoming: Jackson Hole.
Argentina: Las Lenas.
Chile: Portillo.
Switzerland: Davos, Arosa, St. Moritz, Zermatt.

Sure I forgot a few...an interesting thread. I believe it's the first time I've heard of anyone other than me who has skied the Corvatsch glacier and Corviglia. I'm also surprised at the lack of skiers who have been to South America. 

I'm sure I forgot a few.


----------



## trailbiscuit (Nov 12, 2004)

Not enough places, but here goes:

ME: Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Mt. Abram
NH: Attitash, Bretton Woods, Black, Cranmore, Loon, Waterville, King Pine, Sunapee, Wildcat
VT: Jay Peak, Stowe, Sugarbush
CO: Telluride
Quebec: Mont Sainte Anne

And a few others that don't have lifts.


----------



## St. Jerry (Nov 12, 2004)

New York (11):  Gore, Whiteface, West Mtn., Greek Peak, Eagle Mtn., Maple Ridge, Willard Mtn, Hunter Mtn., Ski Windham, Catamount, Briston Mtn.

Vermont (11):  Jay Peak, Stowe, Mad River Glen, Sugarbush, Killington, Pico (pre- Killingoton), Okemo, Bromley, Stratton, Mt. Snow, Haystack (pre-Mount Snow).

Mass (3):  Jimminy Peak, Brodie, Berkshire East.

Colorado (9):  A-Basin, Loveland, Keystone, Breckenridge, Vail, Beaver Creek, Aspen, Snowmass, Ski Cooper.

Utah (5):  Snowbird, Alta, Ski Solitude, Brighton, Park City

California (2):  Alpine Meadows, Squaw Valley

Canada (1):  Whister/Blackcomb

Switzerland (1):  Zermatt

Austria (2):  Zell Am Zee, Kaprun

Total 45.


----------



## St. Jerry (Nov 12, 2004)

Forgot to include Steamboat and Okemo.

Of all 47, my most favorite:  Ski Solitude (Utah)
Least Favorite:  Okemo (you couldn't pay me to ever ski there again)


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 12, 2004)

Maine--Big Rock, Mt. Jefferson, Herman, Sugarloaf, Saddleback, Sunday River, Mt Abram, Big Squaw, Mt Katahdin, LIttle Bigelow, Rumford Whitecap, Borestone, and a few unnamed hills in the backcountry.

NH--Attitash Bear Peak, Cranmore, Bretton Woods, Wildcat, Mt Washington.

VT--Killington, Mt. Snow, Jay Peak, Sugarbush, MRG, Burke, Camels Hump.

Utah--Alta, Park City, Deer Valley, Snowbasin.

NM--Taos, Sandia Peak, Mount Taylor.

CO--Purgatory.

Quebec--Orford, Owls Head, Sutton, Le Massif, Mont St. Anne, Mont Edouard, Parc de la Gaspesie--Mont Logan, Mont Albert, Madeline Mines.

BC--Whistler Blackcomb, Loup-Loup, Big White, Apex, Sun Peaks, and a 7 day backcountry ski trip in the Cariboo Mountains.

Alberta--Marmot Basin.

France--Courchevel, Meribel, Val Thorens, Orelle, Grand Montets of Chamonix. Going back to Chamonix this March  8) 

Italy--Cervinia

Switzerland--Zermatt, also includes a Matterhorn guided glacier backcountry tour in which rapelling was required


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Jim G!!!

How was Portillo??? It's on my list of places to go. I wish the airfare was a bit cheaper though :blink:


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's a list from the flatlands:
    OH
Mad River Mtn.
Snow Trails
Clearfork
Spicy Run(lost)
     IN
Perfect North Slopes
     WV
Timberline
Canaan Valley
Snowshoe
     MD
Wisp
     PA
Seven Springs
Laurel Mtn.
Hidden Valley
Ski Denton
Blue Knob
     NY
Holiday Valley 
Holimont
Peek n Peak
Whiteface
Gore
The Mtn. at Bluemont(lost)
Wing Hollow(lost)
     VT
Stratton
Okemo
     NH
Wildcat
     ME
Sugarloaf
Sunday River
     ID
Sun Valley


Hope to add Sugarbush,MRG, and Butternut this season.


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 12, 2004)

ohh good topic

Ct:
ski sundown
woodbury ski area
powder ridge

Mass:
Mt Tom  
berkshire east
butternut
bousquet

Vt:
haystack
mt snow
killington
pico
okeamo
smugglers notch
stowe
stratton
magic  
bromley
ascutney

Nh:
attash bear peak
loon
crotchet

Me
saddle back
sugger loaf


----------



## teachski (Nov 12, 2004)

Places I have skied:
*Massachusetts:*
Charlie Brown’s Rope Tow (private)
Pine Acres(closed)
Pine Ridge
Bradford
Blandford
Bousquet
Butternut
Wachusett
Nashoba
Ski Ward
Mt. Tom
Berkshire East
Watatic (Closed)
Pheasant Run (closed)
Hospital Hill (though the lifts had been removed)
Klein Insbruck(closed)
Eagle Hill School(closed)
Rutland Hill(closed)
Blue Hills
Jiminey Peak
Jericho(closed)

*New Hampshire*
Black
Attitash/Bear Peak
Cranmore
Wildcat
Cannon
Crotched (old closed)
Onset/Bobcat(old)
Crotched (new)
Temple(closed)
Waterville Valley
Granite Gorge (formerly Pinnacle)
Garrison Park(no longer lift served)
Balsams
Arrowhead 
Gunstock
Roundtop (now private)
Loon
Ragged
Tenney

*Vermont*
Burke
Sugarbush
MRG
Jay Peak
Stowe
Killington
Magic
Mount Snow
Haystack
Okemo
Pico
Stratton
Lyndon Outing Club
Living Memorial Park(small area in Brattleboro)

*Maine*
Shawnee Peak
Sunday River
Powderhouse Hill (rope tow area)

*Canada*
Orford

*Connecticut*
Ski Sundown (I think)
Mowhawk

*Rhode Island* 
Yawgoo Valley

I hope I didn't miss any, but I may have.
Charlie Brown was my neighbor's grandfather.  He set a small rope up for us to use near his little pond.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2004)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> Hey Jim G!!!
> 
> How was Portillo??? It's on my list of places to go. I wish the airfare was a bit cheaper though :blink:



Of my 2 trips to S. America, Portillo was definitely the winner of the 2. First off, the accomodations were outstanding; European style, everyone eats lunch and dinner together. There were several bars and discos on premesis which was good because other than the hotel complex, there is nothing else. The location of the hotel in a valley with a small lake flanked on all sides by STEEP alpine terrain was beautiful!

The lift served skiing gets old quick, but we rode the weird 6 person poma they ran on the western flank of the resort. This lift was fun in and of itself because it ran up a decent 40 degree pitch and it would run to the top and then stop-at that point, you had to just get off and success here was often linked to your lift mates. We learned fast and grouped up in a party of 6 good skiers who could handle the panic. Once up top, a short hike accessed steeps and chutes approaching 50 degrees and fresh tracks were a matter of how far you wanted to hike. More extreme tearrain was available if you wanted to hike an hour or more, but travel here was recommended with guides only. 

Since our time was limited to a week, we kept our hikes short and used the hotel based heli service to access untouched slopes and several first descents, one of which was on a mountain right next to Aconcagua, the highest peak in the western hemisphere at over 23,000'. The image of hanging glaciers on peaks towering almost 2 miles over my head in burned in my memory.

You need to go there  !


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2004)

Poma is a lift manufacturer:

http://www.pomagroup.com/

Edit: This is the only picture of a single Poma surface lift I could find


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> Jim G, what a sight that must have been!!!! I can just imagine what you saw!
> 
> You got a term in there that I don't recognize. What is a Poma?



Poma lifts are also known as surface lifts, platter lifts, and "nut crunchers". Most probably recognize the latter term. Basically a metal pole with a plate sized platter on the bottom that you stick between your legs. 

Now I've seen plenty of these here and in Europe, but all are single ride lifts that have normal onload and offload ramps. Not in Portillo. This Rube Goldberg device is 6 of the Pomas all attached to one horizontal bar, so 6 people ride at once. There are 2 of these contraptions, and when one goes up the other comes down, so 6 people ride at a time and that's it. The onloading is simple: the lift stops and you put the platter between your legs, then you go up. But this is a 40 degree pitch, and there is no off ramp. The lift just stops at the top of this pitch. Now you have to get off with you back facing downhill on this steep pitch. 

You can imagine the entertainment value.


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2004)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Edit: This is the only picture of a single Poma surface lift I could find


   :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd like to see pics of the six person poma too, sounds interesting.  It was challenging enough to use the single poma on the bunny slope at Sundown and that had an unload area


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2004)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I'd like to see pics of the six person poma too, sounds interesting.  It was challenging enough to use the single poma on the bunny slope at Sundown and that had an unload area



Didn't have a digital camera when we went there a few years ago, so I'm gonna have to do a little research to see if I can find a pic. More later....


----------



## teachski (Nov 15, 2004)

JimG. said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for a little info on this lift, go here http://www.skiportillo.com/, click on trail map and scroll to the bottom of the page.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2004)

You beat me to it teachski! From the same site, also go to "ski and ride" and scroll down to the off piste section for another view of this device. Both shots are taken at the very bottom of the lift and show no evidence of how steep the pitch is once you get about 1/4 of the way up.

We actually did get a few powder days there that looked alot like the web pics...now I wanna go back!


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 16, 2004)

Egaddddds! A 6 person poma ending on a 40 degree pitch with no off ramp!!! I hope everyone had good self-arrest skills    

Sounds like a good time. Did you know the people you skied with??
I don't mind hiking for turns, so a guided day might be just what I need. Having a helicopter at your disposal wouldn't be bad either  :wink: 

First descents are cool, that must have been an awesome feeling! I bet you have some sweet pics of Aconcagua too.

One day....


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 16, 2004)

jimme said:
			
		

> Adirondack Ski Center (30+)



jimme - !  You are the man.  A fellow Adirondack Ski alum.  I used to cut brush on the trails and paint the T-bar lift poles (safety orange) in the summer for my season pass.  3 T-bars to the top, baby!  Spend all day riding the lifts for a 7-minute run from top to bottom.  Hooooowweeee!!

It's gone but not forgotten - wish NELSAP would get around to it.....


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2004)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> Egaddddds! A 6 person poma ending on a 40 degree pitch with no off ramp!!! I hope everyone had good self-arrest skills
> 
> Sounds like a good time. Did you know the people you skied with??
> I don't mind hiking for turns, so a guided day might be just what I need. Having a helicopter at your disposal wouldn't be bad either  :wink:
> ...



Well, several people I saw did get the opportunity to PRACTICE self arrest skills as they slid back to the bottom of the lift...saw a few whole liftloads make the slide towards home.

I went in 1995 with a ski instructor buddy whose Dad is a travel agent, so we got several discounts the made the expense bearable. We met several other good skiers from North America there, and the whole atmosphere was geared towards socializing, so even if you go alone you would make many friends fast. 

The hiking is relatively easy and involves more traversing than uphill hiking, and what is available within short range was certainly enough to have kept us busy for the week. We just couldn't resist the added bonus of having the helicopter there. The heli cost $300 a person per session (about 1/2 day), but that got you 4 solid 2500' vertical shots in untracked snow, plus 2 patrollers who were your guides. 

I really do wish I could post pics for you, but all are in printed form. Like you said, one day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

Update:

*CT:* Mohawk, Powder Ridge, Southington, Sundown
*ME:* Sugarloaf/USA
*MA:* Berkshire East, Brodie, Butternut, Catamount, Jiminy Peak
*NH:* Bretton Woods, Loon, Waterville Valley
*NY:* (Catamount), Hunter
*VT:* Ascutney, Haystack, Killington, Mad River Glen, Magic, Mount Snow, Okemo, Sugarbush


----------



## eatskisleep (Nov 23, 2005)

ME: Sundayriver
MA: Blue Hills
NH: Bretton Woods, Loon, Ragged, Black Mtn, Pats Peak, Attitash, Bear Peak, Wildcat
VT: Jay Peak

Hopefully this list will expand more this year.


----------



## Zand (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, I can't believe this made it a year. Here's my updated list, ranking on left, and days on right.

*Massachusetts*
7. Berkshire East (1)
6. Jiminy Peak (1)
10. Wachusett (75+)
11. Pine Ridge (1)
12. Ski Ward (1)

*New Hampshire*
3. Cannon (1)
4. Loon (1)
9. Mt. Sunapee (3)

*Vermont*
5. Killington (1)
1. Sugarbush (1)
2. Okemo (4)
8. Mt. Snow (1)


New this winter:

Pat's Peak
Burke
Ragged
Mad River Glen
Smugglers' Notch

And added days to:

Wachusett
Killington
Sugarbush
Jiminy Peak
Berkshire East


----------



## Skierman (Nov 23, 2005)

CT:  Ohoho Ski Area
MA:  Wachusett
VT:  Mount Snow, Haystack, Killington
NH:  Cranmore, King Pine
ME:  Sugarloaf

Soon to be:  Belleayre, Plattekill, and Magic Mtn.


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2005)

*Ohio:*
Boston Mills

*New York: *
Hunter, Windham, Plattekill,Belleayre

*VT*
Killington, Stowe, Pico, Mt Snow, Sugarbush, Mad River Glenn

*NH*
Atitash, Wildcat,Bretton Woods,Mt Washington(Cog railway)

*PA*
Camelback, Shawnee,Big Boulder, Jack Frost, Blue Mt, Montage, Elk

*NJ*
Mountain Creek, Hidden Valley

*WY*
Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee, Snowking

*MT*
Big Sky, Bridger Bowl

*CO*
Crested Butte, Telluride, Keystone, Breckenridge, Copper Mtn, Vail, Bever Creek, Loveland, Arapahoe Basin, Aspen Mtn, Snowmass, Winter Park

*CA, NV*
Squaw, Alpine Meadows, Homewood, Kirkwood, Heavenly Valley, Sugarbowl, Diamond Peak, Mt Rose, Northstar

*CANADA*
Fernie, Kicking Horse, Sunshine Village, Panorama, Whislter, Blackcomb

*Utah*
Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Park City, Canyons, Powder Mountain

*Austria*
Stubai Glacier, St Anton, Ischgl, Igls, Aximer Lixum

*Argentina*
Las Lenas


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2005)

Here's my updated list.  New entries are in red:

*VT*
Mad River Glen
Sugarbush
Okemo
Bromley
Killington
Magic
Snow

*CT*
Ski Sundown
Mohawk
Southington
Powder Ridge

*MA*
Catamount
Mt. Tom (closed)
BEast

*NH*
Cannon
Loon


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 23, 2005)

NJ: Mtn Creek
NY: Hunter, Belleayre, Windham, Plattekill
NC: Cataloochee
VT: Stowe, Jay, Smuggs
WY: Grand Targee, Jackson Hole
CO: Vail, Breckenridge, A-Basin
CA: Heavenly, Squaw, Kirkwood
ME: Sunday River


----------



## Son of Drifter (Nov 23, 2005)

We've got to add Whiteface to that list of yours Greg.

NY: Whiteface, Gore, Hunter, West, Windham
MA: Jiminy Peak, Brodie
VT: Stowe, Sugarbush, Killington, Mt Snow, Okemo, Smugglers Notch
CO: A-Basin, Breckenridge, Copper, Keystone, Vail, Loveland Pass



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> *CT:* Mohawk, Powder Ridge, Southington, Sundown
> *ME:* Sugarloaf/USA
> ...


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2005)

Son of Drifter said:
			
		

> We've got to add Whiteface to that list of yours Greg.


Someday!


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 23, 2005)

*Maine* 
Sunday River, Shawnee Peak

*Massachusetts* 
Wachusett, Jiminy Peak

*New Hampshire* 
Loon, Cannon, Waterville Valley, Gunstock, Sunapee

*Vermont*
Pico, Stratton, Killington, Okemo, Stowe, Sugarbush

*Canada*
Blackcomb / Whistler


----------



## awf170 (Nov 23, 2005)

MA: none   (and yes I have lived in Mass my whole life)

VT: 
Jay peak
Burke
Stowe
Sugarbush

NH:
Balsams
Attitash
Cannon
Wildcat
Waterville
Sunapee

ME:
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

Out of New England:
Sunshine Village
Lake Louise
Whistler/Blackcomb
Snowbird
Alta

I think I am the spoiled skier ever because the smallest ski area i have ever ski at was balsams (1000 ft vertical) and the second smallest was sunapee.  And I dont think I have ever been skiing without more than 50% of the terrian open.  Its not really that Im a spoiled skier, its just that my dad doesnt think it is worth it unless there are midwinter conditions


----------



## Rushski (Nov 23, 2005)

There seemed to be a similar post in the past, but it is always cool to think of where we've been (and also where we need to go).

MA:
Nashoba
Wachusett

NH:
Attitash
Loon
Cannon
Pat's Peak
Gunstock
Waterville
Sunapee
Ragged

ME:
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

VT:
Okemo
Mount Snow
Killington
Stratton
Sugarbush

PA:
Ski Roundtop

CA/NV:
Heavenly
Sugar Bowl
Mount Rose

Many more to follow...


----------



## Bosefius (Nov 23, 2005)

From what I can remember,

NH: Temple, McIntyre, Pats, Crotched (old), King Ridge, Loon, Gunstock, Moosilauke, Cannon, Sunapee, Waterville, Black, Cranmore, Tenney, Attitash, Wildcat, various hills on the side of roads and in friends back yards, and of course Tucks

VT: K-Mart, Mt. Snow, Jay, Pico, Smuggs, Okemo, Stowe, MRG, Bush 

PA: Montage, Elk

MA: Nashoba, Jimminy Peak

ME: Loaf, Sunday River

NY: Gore, Whiteface, Hickory, Hunter, West, Platekill

CO: Purgatory, Vail

WA: Crystal

CAN: Whistler, Blackcomb


----------



## LVNLARG (Nov 23, 2005)

Hmmmm,

N.S. - Wentworth(Home Hill), Martock, Keppoch (Defunct)

P.Q. - Mont Ste. Anne, Camp Fortune

AB - Sunshine, Lake Louise, Nakiska

ME - Squaw, Sugarloaf, Sunday River

N.H. - Loon, Waterville, Attitash, Cranmore

VT - K-mart

Planning on racking up some more this year ...I realize looking at my list I spend too much time going back to the same ones..  :lol:

Oooops...Forgot UT - Alta and Snowbird....WTF was I thinking???


----------



## redalienx11 (Nov 23, 2005)

I've only had 17 years to work with here... so:

NY: Catamount, Belleayre, Hunter, Windham, Whiteface
MA: Jiminy Peak
VT: Okemo, Killington
NH: Tuckermans
CA: Tremblant
Almost (ran out of time): Engleberg, Switzerland


----------



## tirolerpeter (Nov 23, 2005)

*Where Skied?*

We did this last year in November. Here is  my list from then:

First time: age 3 1/2 in the Tirol where I was born. The rest in no particular order. 
NY: Catamount, Cortina Valley (now closed) Hunter, Belleayre, Whiteface, Gore, Windham, Greek Peak 
NJ: Vernon Valley/Great Gore, also as Mountain Creek 
MA: Catamount, Butternut, Brodie, Jiminy 
VT: Haystack, Mt. Snow, Bromley, Stratton, (old) Magic, Stratton, Okemo, Pico, Stowe, Jay Peak (Been there twice, couldn't ski at all once due to wind, the second time they only had greens open so we bailed south to Killington!) 
PA: JackFrost-Big Boulder, Camelback, Shawnee, Tanglewood 
VA: Wintergreen 
NH: Loon 
ME: Sunday River 
CA/NV: Heavenly (Went to Reno after three days, got snowed in, couldn't reach Squaw Vally or Kirkwood...had to gamble for three days instead! 
CO: Vail, Copper Mountain, Arapaho Basin, Breckenridge 
UT: Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton, Park City, The Canyons, Deer Valley, Snowbasin (My favorite!) It's hard to stay away from SLC - I'm going out there on Dec 6th for my first west trip of the season. 
Canada: Tremblant, Owlshead, Mt. Sutton 
I have also visited but not skied (on summer trips) 
Brian Head UT, 
Purgatory CO (Now called Durango Mt. Resort because they were offending the Bible thumpers!), 
Taos NM, 
Summit at Snoqualmie WA, 
Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee WY, 
Sun Valley, Lookout Pass ID
Pitztal Gletcher (Glacier) Austria 
summary: 46 areas skied, an additional 8 visited for "scouting purposes." I may actually have missed some, but age does that to you! 
Yes, I have traveled to ALL 50 states (some many times) over the last 30 years. I am now retired, and plan to ski a hell of a lot more mountains that I haven't gotten the chance to ski in the near future. My fantasy is to take a road trip and do various "ski mountain loops" for a couple of weeks at a time.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 23, 2005)

NH: 

Cannon,Crotched, Onset, Temple, Waterville, Loon, Attitash, Bretton Woods, Ragged, Gunstock, Wildcat, Cranmore, Dartmouth, Sunapee, Wilderness

VT: 

Magic, Stowe, Smuggs, MRG, Stratton, Mt. Sneaux, Bear Creek, Killington, Jay Peak, Burke, Ascutney

ME: 

Sugarloaf, Saddleback, Sunday River, Mt. Abrahms

MA:

Blue Hills, Bradford, Nashoba, Wachusett, Jiminy, B-East

NY:  

Darrow School, Whiteface

NM:

Taos, Angel Fire, Santa Fe, Ski Apache

UT:

Solitude, Snowbird, Alta


----------



## skibum (Nov 24, 2005)

Some skied, mostly boarded. Included some hiking/backcountry.

MA:
Nashoba

ME:
Sugarloaf
Sunday River

VT:
Okemo
Killington
Jay Peak
Bolton
Stowe
Mount Snow
Stratton
Mad River Glen (boarded there once)

NH:
Gunstock
Gilford Outing Club (first skiing for me-'78(?))
Sunapee
Tenny
Cannon
Temple
Loon
Waterville Valley
Bretton Woods
Crotched-(first boarding-winter 86/87)
Attitash
Wildcat
Roby Park (Nashua)
Nashua Country Club
Green Meadow Golf Club (Hudson)
Many backyards around Lancashire Heights neighborhood, Nashua

CO:
Crested Butte
Monarch
Arapahoe Basin
Keystone
Breckenridge 
Copper
Vail
Steamboat
Howelsen Hill
Loveland
Rabbit Ears Pass (tele class for college)


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 24, 2005)

NH: Pats, Whaleback, King Ridge, Loon, Gunstock, Cannon, Highlands, Sunapee, Waterville, Cranmore, Attitash, Wildcat, Tucks, My yard and my parent's yard

VT: Killington, Jay, Bush

ME: Loaf, Sunday River

MA: Who skis in MA?

PA: Are you kidding me?

CO: Vail, Copper, Loveland, A-Basin, 10th Mountain Hut Backcountry, Breckenwind, Keystone, Vail Pass (Backcountry)

UT: Alta, Snowbird, Brighton

CAN: Whistler, Blackcomb, Mount Saint Anne

I need to go to Moosilauke, Cardigan, Saddleback, Burke, Jackson Hole, Tahoe, Smuggs, MRG, Steamboat and many others.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 24, 2005)

Grew up in CT, college in VT, been living near DC since '88

ME- Sunday River
VT - Jay, Smugg's, Stowe, Bolton Valley, Sugarbush, MRG, Ascutney, Middlebury Snow Bowl, K-Mart, Pico, Okemo, Bromley, Stratton
MA - Brodie, Mt. Tom, Berkshire East, Otis Ridge, Butternut
CT - Southington, Mohawk, Powder Ridge
NY - Hunter
PA - Blue Knob, Laurel Mtn, Seven Springs, Whitetail, Liberty, Roundtop
WV - Timberline, Canaan Valley, Snowshoe
CO - Winter Park, A-Basin, Keystone, Copper, Breck, Vail, Beaver Creek, Aspen, Aspen Highlands, Snowmass
WY - Jackson, Targhee
NM - Taos
UT - Alta, Snowbird, Solitude, Brighton, PCMR, The Canyons, Deer Valley, Snowbasin, Pow Mow
Tahoe - Squaw, Northstar, Homewood, Heavenly
CN - Whistler/Blackcomb + heli 

I'll hopefully add Cannon/Wildcat, Plattekill/Belleyare, Wisp (MD), Elk (PA), Denton (ya, the "steepest" trail in the East), Steamboat (friend moved there)/Loveland this year. 

If I still lived in the Northeast I wouldn't make the trip to PA/WV, but Blue Knob (PA), Laurel Mountain (PA) and Timberline (WV) would appeal to those on this board who like no-frills old-style skiing. All have decent glade skiing (sketchier cover than much of the NE as you'd expect). But T-Line gets 150-200 inches of snow a year, has 1000 ft vert, a base elevation of 3300 ft, and the slowest lifts known to man.

I looked at the thread on Denton's 66 degree slope (been a bit of a joke on DCSki - marketing dept is prolly the guy seated at the end of the bar), but it has a reputation as a good local's area. Only reason I haven't been there yet is the fact you really can't get there from anywhere. I'll let you know what happens if I ever make it to that remote section of Pennsylvania.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2005)

NY
Gore
Whiteface
Maple Ridge (hey, it counts)

MASS 
Jiminy Peak
Brodie
Bousque
Graylock/Thunderbolt

VERMONT
Okemo
Killington
Mount Snow
Stratton
Jay
Bromley
Magic
Smuggs
Stowe

NH
Tuckermans

MAINE
Sunday River

COLORADO
Loveland

CANADA
Tremblant
Whistler
Panaroma


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> MA: Who skis in MA?


:-? Easy there, boss...


----------



## kickstand (Nov 25, 2005)

MA:
Nashoba, Wachusett

ME:
Sunday River, Shawnee Peak

NH:
Wildcat, Bretton Woods, Attitash, Cranmore, Gunstock, Waterville, Loon, Cannon

VT:
Killington, Sugarbush, Mad River Glen, Mount Snow, Okemo, Stratton

CA:
Squaw Valley

Canada:
Tremblant, Whistler-Blackcomb

CO:
Winter Park, Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, Keystone

UT:
Deer Valley, The Canyons, Alta


----------



## noski (Nov 25, 2005)

*Ski The Valley*



			
				Sparky said:
			
		

> VERMONT
> Okemo
> Killington
> Mount Snow
> ...


Tirolpeter had the same problem!

How have you managed to ski all these and not ski MRG and SB? You could do both in one day if you had to. You could come for a weekend and do both easily, even more easily midweek on a SkiTheValley ticket. I am sure Trailboss/Riverc0il could get you two pointed toward Burke.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to me. I'd love to do MRG and the Bush as well as Burke( before it goes private. I think I've got time, I'm only 55. :beer:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 25, 2005)

*Wyoming*
Snowy Range
Antelope Butte
Grand Targhee
Jackson Hole 
Snow King

*South Dakota*
Terry Peak

*Colorado*
Eldora
Monarch Pass
Hidden Valley
Vail
Aspen
Snowmass
Steamboat

*New York*
Hickory Hill
Dynamite Hill
North Creek Ski Bowl
Gore
West Mountain

*Vermont*
Maple Valley
Haystack
Corinthia
Okemo
Mt Snow
Stratton
Jay
Stowe
Burke
Sugarbush
MRG
Freak Peak
Killington
Pico

*Maine*
Lost Valley
Shawnee
Someday Bigger*


Montana
Bridger Bowl

I am sure I have forgotten a few. More than a few are now lost ski areas.*


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 25, 2005)

freak peak?  now that sounds interesting!  i could not find any references on NELSAP.  is this a slang name i have not heard of before?


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 25, 2005)

It's listed om NELSAP as Windham College ropetow but we called it Freak Peak, after all it was in the 60's.  :lol:


----------



## ga2ski (Nov 25, 2005)

I forgot one.

NH: Proctor (Anyone else been there?)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 25, 2005)

JohnL said:
			
		

> Grew up in CT, college in VT, been living near DC since '88



Welcome to the forums JohnL!


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 26, 2005)

NY 
Whiteface, Hunter, Windham, Plattekill, Catamount

VT 
Killington, Pico, Sugarbush, Mt. Snow, Stowe, Okemo, Stratton  

NJ 
Mountain Creek 

CO 
Steamboat, Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge 

WY 
Jackson Hole, Grand Targhee 

CA 
Squaw Valley, Kirkwood, Heavenly, Alpine Meadows 

ITALY
Tonale


----------



## Lostone (Nov 26, 2005)

Maine:
Sugarloaf & Saddleback

Mass:
Wachusett

New Hampshire:
Cranmore, Croched, Loon, Whaleback, Wildcat & either Waterville or Attitash.  Can't remember which.   :-? 

Vermont:
Snow, Sugarbush, Killington, Stowe, Smuggs, Jay, Bromley, Stratton, Bolton, & Mad River


.


----------



## JohnL (Nov 27, 2005)

> Welcome to the forums JohnL!



Thanks bvibert. Greg introduced AlpineZone to some of us DCSki posters. This forum has had some interesting discussions in the past few months, and now that the snow has hit the ground I'm feeling motivated to jump in.

I learned to ski in Vermont on family vacations (dating myself back in the leather boot era when I was barely out of diapers), and even though Vermont is less convenient for me than a quick flight out West, I still can't get her out of my soul. And I'll admit that some of the Cannon/Wildcat discussions have me intrigued...


----------



## Flan (Nov 28, 2005)

*CT*
Powder Ridge
Ski Sundown
Mohawk
Mt. Southington

*MA*
Brodie (R.I.P.)
Berkshire East

*VT*
Mt. Snow 
Haystack
Stratton
Magic...(and Timberside)
Bromley
Okemo
Killington
Sugarbush
Mad River Glen
Jay Peak
Burke
Smugglers

*NH*
Cannon
Waterville Valley
Wildcat

*ME*
Sunday River

*PA*
Jack Frost

*VA*
Bryce

*NY*
Windham

*UT*
The Canyons
Park City
Alta (!)
Snowbasin
Deer Valley


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 28, 2005)

VT: Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe, Sugarbush, Mad River, Burke, K-Mart, Okemo, Stratton, Haystack, Mt. Snow, Bolton
ME: Sunday River
NH: Loon, Attitash, Waterville
CA: Squaw, Kirkwood, Sierra
MA: Wachusett
RI: Yawgoo

Still On the Hit List for East Coast: Cannon, Sugarloaf, Magic & Wildcat


----------



## bt (Nov 28, 2005)

vail, beaver creek, a- basin, keystone, copper,aspen, breckenridge, arrowhead, winter park, jackson hole, big mt, schweitzer,smuggs notch, stowe, mrg, killington, okemo, stratton,waterville valley, loon, bretton woods, cannon, gunstock, ragged, attitash, sunday river

i think thats all of em


----------



## amf (Nov 28, 2005)

May as well add to the list:

VT: Jay, $towe, Magic, Killington, Pico, Okemo, Stratton, Mt Sneaux, Haystack

NY: Windham, Belleayre

PA: Elk, Jack Frost, Camelback, Blue Mtn

NH: Attitash, Cranmore (poached from above)

ME: Sunday River

NJ: Great Gorge (now Mtn Creek), Belle Mtn, Alpine Mtn (those last two should be in NELSAP!)

WV: Snowshoe, Canaan Valley

UT: Alta, Solitude

WA: Baker


----------



## Phildozer (Nov 28, 2005)

Maine - Sunday River

New Hampshire - Loon, Crotched (pre-reopening), Temple

Quebec - Le Valinouet

Massachusetts - Brodie, Nashoba, Blanchard, Ski Ward, Wachusett, Mount Dozer

Vermont - Maple Valley, Haystack, Killington

New York - Dry Hill, Snow Ridge


----------



## Geoff (Nov 28, 2005)

*Rhode Island*
Pine Top

*Massachusetts*
Blue Hills
Wa-wachusett
Nashoba Valley

*Maine*
Pleasant Mountain (now Shawnee)
Sunday River
Sugarloaf

*New Hampshire*
Loon
Waterville
Cannon
Cranmore
Attitash
Wildcat
Gunstock
King Ridge
Crotched

*Vermont*
Mt Snow
Stratton
Bromley
Okemo
Killington
Pico
Bear Creek
Sugarbush
Glen Ellen (before it became Sugarbush North)
Mad River Glen
Stowe
Smuggs
Jay Peak

*Colorado*
Wolf Creek
Steamboat
Loveland
Copper
Breckenridge
Vail
Snowmass
Aspen Highlands

*Utah*
The Canyons
Park City Mountain Resort
Deer Valley
Brighton
Alta
Snowbird

*New Mexico*
Taos
Ski Santa Fe

*California*
Squaw
Heavenly
Sugar Bowl

*Washington*
Mt Baker

*British Columbia*
Whistler
Blackcomb (when they were separate)
Big White
Monashee Powder Adventures (snowcat skiing)

*Europe*
Kitzbuhel
Innsbruck
St Moritz
Tignes
Val d'Isere

*New Zealand*
Mt Hutt
Ohau Ski Field
Treble Cone
The Remarkables
Coronet Peak
Harris Mountains Heli-Skiing

*South America*
Valle Nevado
La Parva
Termas de Chillan

There are some others in New England I probably skied as a child.  I probably skied Yawgoo in RI and several smaller NH areas.  I may have skied Magic as a kid.


----------



## dmc (Nov 28, 2005)

Isnt Sugarbowl awesome?

I really dig that place..


----------



## backintoit (Nov 29, 2005)

*MA*
Butternut
Jiminy
Catamount

*NH*
Sunapee

*VT*
Killington

*CT*
Mohawk
Power Ridge

*ME*
Sunday River

This season I want to do Wildcat, Saddleback and Sugarloaf. And someday Tuckermans. 8)


----------



## ssusca (Nov 29, 2005)

CT

Mohawk
Sundown
Powder Ridge
Southington

MA

Mt Tom
Butternut
Brodie
Wachusett

VT

Mt Snow
Haystack
Bromley
Stratton 
Magic
Okemo
Ascutney
Killlington
Stowe
Smugglers Notch
Jay
Sugarbush

NH

Waterville
Attitash
Sunnapee

ME

Sunday River
Sugarloaf

CO

Vail
Telluride
Aspen
Crested Butte
Purgatory (now Durango Ski Mountain or something like that)

CA/NV

Heavenly

BC

Whistler/Blackcomb

Switzerland

Zermatt

Italy

Cervinia (okay that's kinda cheating because it's attached to Zermatt)

I also did that freestyle aerial clinic thingy in Park City UT last June, but I don't believe that actually counts as skiing.


----------



## haines (Nov 30, 2005)

*Hey Tirol Pete!*

You mean you haven't been to Big Sky Montana?

Boy that must suck!


----------



## dmc (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Hey Tirol Pete!*



			
				haines said:
			
		

> You mean you haven't been to Big Sky Montana?
> 
> Boy that must suck!




mmmmmmm...... "A to Z" and Dictator Chutes....  mmmmmmm....


----------

